# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ,για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( red factor canaries )

## jk21

*Με βαση αυτα :

**Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*


*Λυκοπένιο*


*Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα*


*και με γνωμονα την υγεια των πουλιων , μεσα απο μια προσπαθεια να τα βάφουμε με ηπιοτερο εως καθολου επιβαρυντικο για τη υγεια τους τροπο ,εχω να προτεινω την δοκιμη της παρακατω αυγοτροφης :
*
*ΝΙΦΑΔΕΣ ΒΡΩΜΗΣ 300γρ



οτι πιο θρεπτικο τοσο σε αμινοξεα ,οσο και σε βιταμινες και κυστεινη ,βασικη στη δομη του φτερωματος 

ΣΙΜΙΓΔΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΚΙΟΥ (ΠΟΛΕΝΤΑ )  200 γρ

για την ενισχυση του μιγματος σε λουτεινη ,που ειναι η υπευθυνη ουσια για την βαφη του red siskin στη φυση ,πουλιου που εδωσε γονιδιακα τον κοκκινο παραγοντα στα καναρινια 




ΣΟΥΜΑΚ   ( sumac ) 30 γρ 
 Ως εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( υπαρχει σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα )








Πελτες συμπυκνωμενος τοματας 100 γρ

πλουσιοτατη πηγη λυκοπενιου


 


ΠΑΠΡΙΚΑ  2 κουταλια του γλυκου 






Αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι αυγου 70  γρ 


ως ισχυροτατη πηγη πληρους πρωτεινης που πλησιαζει το 85 % στη συσταση του 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/124/2








Λεκιθινη 50 γρ 

 πλουσια πηγη χολινης και ινοσιτολης ,βασικοτατες για την υποβοηθηση της λειτουργιας του συκωτιου  

http://herb-and-diet.blogspot.gr/2010/07/blog-post_8689.html



**Διαδικασια παρασκευης :


Τριβουμε σε πολυκοφτη την βρωμη ,οσο μπορουμε περισσοτερο και προσθετουμε σταδιακα την πολεντα  , το σουμακ ,την παπρικα  ,το αφυδατωμενο αυγο ,  και τον πελτε .Οταν τα αναμιξουμε ολα καλα ,τοτε προσθετουμε την λεκιθινη και ανακατευουμε με το κουταλι ,αφου πρωτα εχουμε μεταφερει την τροφη σε φαρδυ μπολ.Ολα αυτα δινουν μια αυγοτροφη χωρις κροκο αυγου και σε ξηρη μορφη .Σε περιοδους τις οποιες βαφονται και αλλα χρωματα φτερωματος ,αναλογα με το ειδος των πουλιων πχ το λευκο στα mosaic ,προσθετουμε σε ποσοτητα 100 γρ  αυτης της βασης ,τοσα βρασμενα ασπραδια ,οσα θα κανουν το μιγμα μας αφρατο (αναμιξη με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις multi πολυκοφτη ).Σε περιοδους ,κατα τις οποιες βαφουμε το κοκκινο ,μπορουμε ανετα να αναμιξουμε και κροκο  ,αφου τοσο η λουτεινη ( το εξηγω στο σκετικο αρθρο για το βαψιμο του red siskin ) αλλα και η ζεαξανθινη που εχει ,δεν προκειται να αλλοιωσουν το κοκκινο χρωμα ,αλλα αντιθετα θα δωσουν λαμψη ) .Αν και ξερω πολυ καλα οτι σε καποιες ποσοτητες οχι μεγαλες ,αλλα υπαρκτες χρησιμοποιειται και απο πετυχημενους εκτροφεις ,οσοι φοβουνται ,μπορει να βαζουν κροκο σποραδικα και οχι μονιμα .Ο κροκος θα ηθελα να τονισθει ,οτι ειναι και αυτος πηγη χολινης ,με την γνωστη βοηθεια της στη λειτουργια του συκωτιου .Για τους χομπιστες η αυγοτροφη αυτη αρκει .Για τους εκτροφεις που κατεβαινουν σε εκθεσεις ,αξιζει να υπαρξει ως δοκιμη ,με παραλληλη χρηση χρωστικης στις ποτιστρες ,σε  μικροτερη δοση απο οσο θα βαζανε 


Σε ολη την περιοδο βαψιματος και μετα απο αυτη ,η χρηση  ταραξακου ,αγκαθιου Μαριας (αν βρουμε τριμμενο ή κονιορτοποιησουμε εμεις ) ή ακομα καλυτερα η χρηση  milkthistle εκχυλισματος στο νερο πχ milkthistle liquid nature's plus ή epatosil 

Φωτο της αυγοτροφης ,θα βαλετε εσεις που θα την φτιαξετε !
*

----------


## xarhs

νταξει τωρα οτι και να πω λιγο θα ναι........ αυτη η συνταγη ειναι για μενα.

----------


## jk21

> *Φωτο της αυγοτροφης ,θα βαλετε εσεις που θα την φτιαξετε !*


δεν το εγραψα τυχαια ...

----------


## xarhs

μια ερωτηση το ασπραδι το αποξηραμενο μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με δικο μου απο τις κοτες μου? 

και τη λεκιθινη που θα την βρω????

----------


## jk21

λεκιθινη και σκονη ασπραδι  ,αν δεν  βρεις σε μαγαζια με βοτανα και μπαχαρικα (εκει εχει και σουμακ ) και πρωτες υλες  ζαχαροπλαστικης (δεν ξερω αν εχουμε στο βολο ) ,ρωτα σε καποιο εργαστηριο ζαχαροπλαστικης που δεν πουλανε μονο ,αλλα φτιαχνουν και γλυκα 

ασπραδι σαφως μπορεις να βαλεις δικο σου ,αλλα θα βαλεις λιγοτερο ,γιατι θα σου λασπωσει το μιγμα .για να μην χασεις σε πρωτεινες ,αν θες ανεμιξε τα ασπραδια (οχι μονο απο ενα αυγο αλλα τουλαχιστον 3 )  με την βρωμη και απλωσε πανω σε λαδοχαρτο σε τριμματα και βαλε σε φουρνο με λειτουργια θερμου αερα στους 70 εως  80 βαθμους μονο ,για 1 με 1μισυ ωρα .θα αφυδατωθει μερος του νερου του ασπραδιου

----------


## geog87

> *
> 
> Φωτο της αυγοτροφης ,θα βαλετε εσεις που θα την φτιαξετε !
> *


να την φτιαξεις και συ!!!εγω δεν δινω κατι μη δοκιμασμενο στα πουλια μου!!!

----------


## jk21

Χαρη αυτο που σου ειπα ,ισχυει για να αφρατεψεις μικρο μερος (100 γρ ) της ξηρης βασης με περισσοτερα ασπραδια .Στο συνολο του μιγματος ,μπορεις να βαλεις αρκετα ασπραδια (δες ποσο θελει για να ειναι αφρατη ,αλλα οχι λασπερη ) .Ομως μετα θελει λιγη στο ψυγειο και η υπολοιπη σε μεριδες 3 ημερων ,στην καταψυξη


Γιωργο θα βαψεις κοκκινο τον παπαγαλο και τα τιμπραντα σου; Δωσε για σιγουρια ετοιμη  , με κανθαξανθινη και  εξασφαλισμενη (δοκιμασμενη ) επιβαρυνση στο συκωτι τους    :Love0038:

----------


## geog87

> Χαρη αυτο που σου ειπα ,ισχυει για να αφρατεψεις μικρο μερος (100 γρ ) της ξηρης βασης με περισσοτερα ασπραδια .Στο συνολο του μιγματος ,μπορεις να βαλεις αρκετα ασπραδια (δες ποσο θελει για να ειναι αφρατη ,αλλα οχι λασπερη ) .Ομως μετα θελει λιγη στο ψυγειο και η υπολοιπη σε μεριδες 3 ημερων ,στην καταψυξη
> 
> 
> Γιωργο θα βαψεις κοκκινο τον παπαγαλο και τα τιμπραντα σου; *Δωσε για σιγουρια ετοιμη*  , με κανθαξανθινη και  εξασφαλισμενη (δοκιμασμενη ) επιβαρυνση στο συκωτι τους


εισαι θεος!!!ε οχι και ετοιμη....ε οχι και ετοιμη!!!!!

----------


## jk21

γιατι να μην βαλεις βρε; οπως σου φερε ο Μητσαρας τις προαλλες το τιμπραντο ,θα σου φερει και κατι κιλα σογιοσκουληκοχωριςαυγοτρο  φη ιταλικη  που εχει για πεταμα  ::

----------


## jk21

> μια ερωτηση το ασπραδι το αποξηραμενο μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με δικο μου απο τις κοτες μου?


Για να καταλαβεις την αντιστοιχεια ενος απραδιου χωρις αφυδατωση ,και με αφυδατωση ...


αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι αυγου 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/124/2

στα 100 γρ σκονης ασπραδιου τα  88.2 γρ ειναι πρωτεινη ,με τη λυσινη σε αυτα τα γραμμαρια ,να ειναι στα 5432 mg .το νερο που εχει μεσα του ειναι 9,1 γρ 


ασπραδι χωρις αφυδατωση 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/112/2

στα 100 γρ ασπραδιου (σχεδον το ασπραδι 3 αυγων ) εχεις 10.9 γρ πρωτεινη και λυσινη 806 mg .το νερο των 3 αυτων ασπραδιων ειναι 87.6 γρ (απο τα 100 συνολικα του ασπραδιου ) 


για να πετυχεις προσθηκη 88.2 γρ πρωτεινη ,που σου δινουν τα 100γρ αφυδατωμενου ασπραδιου ,πρεπει να βαλεις 3 Χ 8 = 24 ασπραδια στην αυγοτροφη .Αυτο σημαινει οτι θα προσθεσεις σχεδον 8Χ87.6  = σχεδον  700 γρ νερου 

σε ωμη αυγοτροφη που δεν ψηνεται ,οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι δυσκολο (εσυ θες βεβαια να βαλεις αντιστοιχο 70 γρ σκονης και το νερο ειναι γυρω στο  μισο κιλο ... αλλα και παλι ) 

θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο με τις νιφαδες βρωμης ,να ειναι αλευρι βρωμης και η πολεντα να ειναι καλαμποκαλευρο και να ψησεις ολα τα υλικα  ,με ολα αυτα τα σπραδια .Δεν ξερω το αποτελεσμα ,αλλα πιστευω δεν θα ειναι ασχημο (θα πρεπει να βαλεις και baking ή σοδα βεβαια ) 

απο μονη της αυτη η αυγοτροφη ,ετσι οπως την εχω δωσει χωρις επιπλεον αυγο ,παρα μονο με την σκονη ,δινει συνολο πρωτεινης απο αλευρα ,αυγα κλπ  γυρω στα 125 γρ στα 750 γρ  υλικων (χωρις να βγαλουμε οτι υγρα εχουν ) που δινει ποσοστο πρωτεινων 17 % σχεδον 


αν σε 100γρ τροφης ,βαζεις και 2 βρασμενα ασπραδια ,δινεις αλλα 7 σχεδον γρ πρωτεινων που ερχονται να προστεθουν στα αρχικα 17

----------


## xarhs

κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι εχω ενα κολλημα με τα ετοιμα προιοντα...... προτιμω να μην βαλω αυτη τη σκονη και να το δωσω ξεχωριστα το αυγο οπως κανω χρονια..

ισως το οτι δεν ψηνεται και βαλω ωμο ασπραδι να την κανει επιρρεπη σε μικροβια..........

πολυ μ αρεσει ο συνδιασμος βρωμης με τη σιμιγδαλη καλαμποκι. μ βαζεις και σε αλλες ιδεες τωρα. για τα υπολοιπα καναρινια

----------


## jk21

μα ωμο ασπραδι ουτε στο ονειρο σου δεν επιτρεπεται να βαλεις !!!! το αποτελεσμα θα ηταν να εβλεπες πιθανοτατα εφιαλτη οτι παθανε σαλμονελλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


τα ασπραδια μπαινουν ειτε βρασμενα καλα ή σε σκονη .Απλα οταν θελουμε να πετυχουμε επαρκη πρωτεινη (εκτος αν ριξεις μεσα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ) ,μονο με αυγα και χωρις αλλη πηγη συμπυκνωμενης πρωτεινης ,το βρασμενο αυγο δεν αρκει ,γιατι τα πολλα αυγα ειτε θα αυξησουν και τα λιπαρα αρκετα ,αν εχουν και τον κροκο ,ή θα δωσουν αρκετη υδαροτητα στο μιγμα ,γιατι το ασπραδι ειναι πανω απο 80 % νερο και ας το βλεπουμε πηγμενο .Αν μαλιστα εχουμε μεσα σε μια τροφη πχ πελτε που οσο συμπυκνωμενος να ειναι ,εχει και αυτος υδαροτητα ,τοτε δεν εχουμε απεριοριστα περιθωρια προσθηκης ασπραδιου .Πες μου ποια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα εχεις ,να σου πω πως μπορεις να το κανεις ,χωρις να βαλεις υπερβολικα βρασμενα ασπραδια

----------


## panos70

ενα πολυ καλο βοηθημα,για κοκκινα καναρινια ,μπραβο Δημητρη

----------


## xarhs

> .Πες μου ποια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα εχεις ,να σου πω πως μπορεις να το κανεις ,χωρις να βαλεις υπερβολικα βρασμενα ασπραδια


ποια πολυβιταμινη βρε δημητρη??? εγω δεν εχω αγορασει ποτε πολυβιταμινη.

----------


## jk21

οκ Χαρη ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι , θεωρητικα παντα , για να παρουν περισσοτερη πρωτεινη μεσω κανονικου αυγου οι νεοσσοι (κυριως οταν ειναι στη φωλια ακομα ) παιρνουν και περισσοτερο λιπος .Για καναρινια παντως δεν εχεις ιδιατερο προβλημα 

δοκιμασε παντως και αυτο που σου ελεγα με την αφυδατωση ,να δουμε αν πετυχει

----------


## xarhs

μολις παω αγρινιο να χω κουζινα με τα ολα τοτε θα κανω τις ''δοκιμες'' μου........

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο.....φοβερη συνταγη ...

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη το λες σαν ιδεα ή την εχεις δοκιμασει; αν ναι ποιες ειναι οι εντυπωσεις απο τα πουλια; αν οχι ,θα χαιρομουνα να το κανεις και να εχουμε νεα σου !

----------


## antonisveria

Σαν ιδεα Δημητρη,ειδα οτι εχει πολλα για να τονισει τον κοκκινο παραγοντα,δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα θα την φτιαξω σιγουρα για τα κοκκινα καναρινια που εχω,την λεκιθινη δεν μπορεσα να βρω,ας περασουν και οι γιορτες και με την νεα χρονια θα το ψαξω περισσοτερο.

----------


## Gardelius

> την λεκιθινη δεν μπορεσα να βρω,


Να κοιτάξεις σε μαγαζί με είδη ζαχαροπλαστικής ενδεχομένως να βρεις...

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ στην βεροια δεν ξερω ... αν ησουν αθηνα ....

----------


## antonisveria

Δημήτρη η *λεκιθίνη* είναι απαραίτητη;χωρίς αυτήν να μην επιχειρήσω να την φτιάξω;δεν την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## jk21

Οχι Αντωνη 

την προσθετω ως ουσια που βοηθα τη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ,αφου ειναι φυσικη ισχυρη πηγη χολινης και ινοσιτολης ,ουσιων γνωστων για την βοηθεια τους στην ηπατικη λειτουργια 

να την επιχειρησεις !

----------


## antonisveria

τα εχω παρει ολα εκτος αφυδατωμενο αυγο και λεκιθινη.....θα παω μια βολτα αυριο στα ζαχαροπλαστεια χαχαχα.....Δημητρη ποσες μερες υπολογιζεις να διατηρειται αυτη η αυγοτροφη;στο ψυγειο  και εκτος ψυγειου;

στην ηδη υπαρχων συνταγη μπορω να προσθεσω πατζαρι και καροτο τρυμμενο;

ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βρεις αφυδατωμενο αυγο ,μπορεις να βαλεις κανονικο αλλα τοτε η αυγοτροφη θελει ψησιμο .Αν τελικα εχεις προβλημα ,θα σου πω τροποποιησεις που τυχον χρειαζονται για να γινει ψητου τυπου

----------


## antonisveria

οκ θα δω αν βρω και ξαναρωταω....ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## antonisveria

Βρηκα αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι αλλα λεκιθινη τζιφος.... Δημητρη μηπως εχει και καποια αλλη ονομασια;

----------


## Μπία

η λεκιθίνη πωλείται στα φαρμακεία σαν συμπλήρωμα διατροφής.

----------


## jk21

το ασπραδι μπορει να το συναντησες και σαν αλμπουμινη ,αλλα η λεκιθινη εχει μια ονομασια .Υπαρχει και σε φαρμακεια ή καταστηματα βιολογικων ,οπως σου λεει η Μπια ,αλλα πιο ακριβη 

μην κολλα στη λεκιθινη .και ο ταραξακος αποξηραμενος και τριμμενος σε σκονη θα σε βοηθησει για το συκωτι ,αλλα και τριμμενος με μεταλλικο γουδι ,σπορος απο αγκαθι μαριας (silibum marianum ) που βρισκεις και συμπυκνωμενο το εκχυλισμα του (milkthistle ) σε διαδικτυακα φαρμακεια 

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*

----------


## antonisveria

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Δημήτρη αλμπουμίνη την λένε  εδω....την πήρα,ταραξάκο εχω 1 κουταλια του γλυκου ειναι καλα;οπότε ειμαι οκ.

----------


## jk21

αλμπουμινη ειναι το ασπραδι σε σκονη ,δεν νομιζω να εννοεις την λεκιθινη ... αν ναι δεν ειναι λεκιθινη 

ταραξακο να αναμιγνυεις μια κουταλια του γλυκου  σε 100 -200 ml τριμμενης αυγοτροφης .Οσο περισσοτερο ,τοσο καλυτερα ,αρκει να γινεται αποδεκτη .Αρχικα λιγο και αν δεις αποδοχη βαζεις και παραπανω

----------


## antonisveria

ναι Δημητρη το ασπραδι λεω αλμπουμινη...και παλι ευχαριστω οταν την φτιαξω  θα σας πω τι εγινε.....

----------


## antonisveria

Αν μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος να μας πει αν ο κρόκος Κοζάνης ή σαφράν κάνει για τα κόκκινα καναρίνια γιατί απ'ότι είδα βγάζει πολύ κόκκινο χρώμα,τουλάχιστων στο χέρι που το δοκίμασα....ευχαριστώ

χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους....

----------


## Μπία

Mπορεί το χέρι να γίνεται κόκκινο αλλά αν αναμειχθεί με υγρά γίνεται κίτρινο.Το σαφράν δίνει κίτρινη χρωστική αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν δίνεται γενικά σε καναρίνια.

----------


## antonisveria

ευχαριστώ Ολυμπία....πιστευω πως καποιος θα γνωριζει αν επιτρεπεται στα καναρινια...

----------


## jk21

οτι επιτρεπεται ,επιτρεπεται και ειναι και υγιεινο !!! σε πυκνη συγκεντρωση η χρωστικη πορτοκαλοκοκκινιζει ,στο νερο ειναι αραιη και φαινεται ετσι πορτοκαλοκιτρινη .Ακομα και η  κατακιτρινη λουτεινη η σε υψηλη συγκεντρωση κοκκινιζει (το εχω δει σε εκχυλισμα κιτρινου κατηφε που εχω κανει σε γλυερινη αλλα το λεει και εδω  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutein appears yellow at low concentrations and orange-red at high concentrations. )

εγω σου προτεινω να δοκιμασεις

----------


## antonisveria

Δημητρη την εφτιαξα και την εχω δωσει στα καναρινια....την δοκιμασαν αλλα δεν επεσαν και με τα μουτρα.....φωτογραφιες θα ανεβασω το συντομοτερο για την αυγοτροφη......ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

ποση ποσοτητα βαζεις ανα πουλι ; την αφρατευεις επιπλεον με καποιο τροπο; παλιοτερα τι αυγοτροφη τρωγανε ;

----------


## antonisveria

1 κουταλια του γλυκου ανα πουλι εβαλα απλα εβαλα 2 κουταλακια ταραξακο στα 100gr+ 1 κροκο.....παλαιοτερα ετρωγαν την κλασικη αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα καναρινια χωρις συστατικα στο διαφανο σακουλακι....

----------


## jk21

θα την συνηθισουν και θα φανε και περισσοτερο .στην επομενη φουρνια δοκιμασε με λιγοτερο ταραξακο μηπως τα επηρεαζει .Επισης και αυτη που εχεις ηδη ετοιμασει με αυγο και ταραξακο επιπλεον ,μπορεις να την δωσεις εχοντας ελαχιστους σπορους το πρωι για να αναγκασθουν να φανε και να την συνηθισουν .Μετα δεν θα σταματανε .Το μεσημερι βαζεις και τους υπολοιπους σπορους 

απο την παλια κοκκκινη αυγοτροφη ή την λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη ,οτι τελος παντων ηταν ,ποσο τρωγανε σε μια μερα;

----------


## antonisveria

αυριο αν ειναι θα βαλω και λιγους σπορους.......λιγοτερο απο 1 κ.γ την ημερα ετρωγαν Δημητρη.....την υπολοιπη που δεν εχω βαλει κροκο πως την συντηρο;στο ψυγειο η εκτος ψυγειου;

----------


## antonisveria



----------


## antonisveria



----------


## antonisveria

την υπολοιπη που δεν εχω βαλει κροκο πως την συντηρο;στο ψυγειο η εκτος ψυγειου;


ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μην σας κουραζω με τις πολλες ερωτησεις μου.

----------


## jk21

Στο ψυγειο για λιγες μερες .στην καταψυξη για μηνες 

ακομα και οι ετοιμες ,οταν ειναι εκτος ψυγειου μπορει να μην χαλανε ως προς αναπτυξη βακτηριων (αραγε γιατι ; ) αλλα δεν κρατουν αφου ανοιχθουν την ιδια θρεπτικη αξια σε καποια στοιχεια τους (καποιες βιταμινες και λιπαρα οξεα .οι πρωτεινες δεν χανονται )

----------


## antonisveria

ευχαριστω πολυ...θα σας πω εντυπωσεις και αυριο

----------


## antonisveria

λιγο καλυτερα με τους σπορους Δημητρη μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου εφαγαν...

----------


## antonisveria

εδω η αυγοτροφη με *σουμακ* μετα απο αρκετες μερες δοκιμης εχει παρα πολυ καλη αποδοχη τελικα.....1 κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα ανα πουλι εξαφανιζετε...ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω την φωτο

----------


## antonisveria

αυριο αν ειναι θα ανεβασω και φωτο.....να το δεις αδειο..χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

εννοουσα να την δουμε ,ποσο πιο εντονο χρωματισμο εχει σε σχεση με την αρχικη ,επηρεαζομενη και απο αυτο .Βεβαια ευχομαι τελικα αυτος να φανει στα πουλακια !

----------


## antonisveria

ο χρωματισμος Δημητρη ειναι οπως την φωτο που εχω ανεβασει πιο πριν στην 5η σελιδα απλα στην αρχη δεν ειχε μεγαλη αποδοχη και εβαλα λιγους σπορους οπως μου ειχες πει και αρχισαν να την τρωνε,αυτη την στιγμη δεν βαζω καθολου σπορους και δινω 1 κουταλακι γυρη ανα 100γρ.αυγοτροφη και τρωνε 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα

----------


## Μπία

πόσο χάρηκα που είδα το πουλάκι σου να κλωσσάει.Θυμήθηκα την Μαρινέλα μου...ο αρσενικός είναι πανέμορφος σκουφάτος,ξετρελάθηκα.Τι ωραίες γλυκιές στιγμές...με το καλό.

----------


## antonisveria

ευχαριστω Ολυμπια......

----------


## olga

Πέρσυ δώσαμε σε κάποια απο τα κόκκινα καναρινάκια μας καταξανθήνη, αλλά επειδή οι κουτσουλιες τους για πολυ καιρό μετα ηταν σε άσχημη κατάσταση δεν θα τους ξαναδώσουμε. Φέτος θα κάνουμε αυτή τη συνταγή για να βαφτουνε με φυσικές ουσίες. 

Επιπλέον ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρετε για την καροτίνη που πουλάνε για το βαψιμο των πουλιών γιατί κάποιος είπε του πατέρα μου ότι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε αυγοτροφή και με αυτή. Είναι ασφαλές? Ή κάνει και αυτό ζημια?

----------


## jk21

Η β κατοτινη ειναι ουσια που κανει καλο στον οργανισμο .Ομως μεχρι ενα σημειο .Πανω απο αυτο ,κουραζει και αυτη το συκωτι 

αν ξερεις για το σκευασμα που λες ,ποσα mg καθαρης καροτινης εχει ανα γρ ,να ψαξω να βρω αν υπαρχει κατι δεδομενο σε πτηνα 

ειναι ομως πιο ηπια απο την κανθαξανθινη για τον οργανισμο 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0501134414.htm

αν δωσει σε χαμηλοτερες των προτεινομενων δοσολογιων ,σε συναρτηση με τροφες πλουσιες σε β καροτινη ,δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα

----------


## olga

Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω ποση ειναι η καθαρη καροτινη που περιέχει γιατι δεν έχουμε πάρει ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο. Οποτε αν δεν έχει μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα ανα γραμμάριο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί συμπληρωματικά στην αυγοτροφή αυτη?

----------


## jk21

το ποσο ειναι μεγαλη ή οχι ,θα το δουμε .Ναι σαφως .Ηδη υπαρχουν σκευασματα ετοιμα συνδιασμου κανθαξανθινης και καροτινης που και αυτα μπαινουν αν θελει καποιος στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

> *
> 
> 
> ΣΟΥΜΑΚ   ( sumac ) 30 γρ 
>  Ως εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ( υπαρχει σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οταν πρωτοεγραψα για το σουμακ  *Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα*


ειχα κρατησει ενα μυστικο ,για αυτους που θα πιστεψουνε χωρις να << δουνε >> οπως καποτε ειχε πει στον Θωμα ,ο Κυριος του  ... ειχα σκοπο να το ανεβασω αυτο το << φανερο >> σε οποιον ψαχνει για τα πουλια του πραγματικα ,οταν θα εβλεπα εκτεταμενη χρηση απο οργανωμενους εκτροφεις ,αυτης της ιδεας .Το κανω ομως σημερα πολυ νωριτερα απο οτι περιμενα ..... αφου το πηρε το ποταμι καπου αλλου εκ των πραγματων ......


το φυτο ειναι στη διατροφη του καρδιναλιου στη φυση (και οχι μονο αυτου του πουλιου )







]







Αφιερωμενο ειδικα σε οποιον δεν χορτασε να το βλεπει αλλου ,να το εχει και δω για να χορταινει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Για οσους θεωρησαν τυχαιες τις φωτογραφιες καρδιναλιων πανω σε Σουμάκ ( sumac ) 


http://www.csbsju.edu/Documents/Outd...2014Spring.pdf

Carotenoids are pigments that produce reds, yellows and oranges. Birds 
cannot produce carotenoids on their own; these pigments are derived solely from 
their diet. When a* Northern cardinal* eats *sumac* fruits containing carotenoids, the 
*pigment is digested* and expressed in red as the 
bird grows new feathers. 
Vibrant feather color is an indication of 
good health and good diet, and brighter colored 
males are more successful in attracting mates. 
Cardinal feathers themselves lack pigment, so 
if an individual stopped eating seeds or berries 
with carotenoid pigments, they would lose 
their color after molting.

----------


## jk21

για οσους θεωρουν οτι ο Καρδιναλιος ειναι ατυχες παραδειγμα και τα καναρινια δεν ειναι δυνατον να βαφουν ικανοποιητικα με Σουμακ ....

και αλλα δυο (ατυχή ; ) παραδειγματα πουλιων με κοκκινο παραγοντα στο φτερωμα τους ,που επιλεγουν το σουμακ στη φυση

α ) common redpoll















β ) ο καρποντακος


 


υπoθετω το redpoll στη φυση ,δεν τρωει .... κανθαξανθινη για να κανει κατακοκκινο το κουτελο του ..

----------


## antonisveria

τρελανε μας Δημητρηηηηη

----------


## Harris 78

Δημητρη στις πρωτες 40-45 μερες των νεοσσων των κοκκινων μοσαικον δεν επιρεαζει το ασπρο χρωμα στο πτερωμα τους αυτη η αυγοτροφη? Επειδη μου εχουν μαθει οτι πριν  την αναπαραγωγη αλλα και κατα τες πρωτες 40-45 μερες δεν πρεπει να χρησημοποιουμε χρωστικες παρα μονο καθαρη αυγοτροφη χωρις καν κροκο και μετα αρχιζουμε να κοκκινιζουμε τα πουλια

----------


## Gardelius

> Επειδη μου εχουν μαθει οτι πριν  την αναπαραγωγη αλλα και κατα τες πρωτες 40-45 μερες δεν πρεπει να χρησημοποιουμε χρωστικες παρα μονο καθαρη αυγοτροφη χωρις καν κροκο και μετα αρχιζουμε να κοκκινιζουμε τα πουλια


Χάρη καλησπέρα, επειδή φέτος είχα τρία μικρά κόκκινα μωσαϊκά,

Δεν πρόσεξα ιδιαίτερα αυτό που ακριβώς αναφέρεις πιο πάνω, τάισα κρόκο αυγού για την ταχύτερη ανάπτυξή τους και τελικά

Το χρώμα τους επηρεάστηκε αρκετά, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν "κιτρινίσει" πολύ περισσότερο από το επιτρεπτό.

Η χρωστική μέσα στην αυγοτροφή που προτείνει ο Δημήτρης, καλό είναι να δίνεται ακριβώς τις προβλεπόμενες μέρες που πρέπει να ξεκινούν

την βαφή το μικρων μωσαϊκών, για να έχεις τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα. Φέτος με χρήση παρόμοιας συνταγής, κατάφερα να έχω πολύ καλά χρώματα.

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ η αυγοτροφη ειναι για περιοδο που βαφονται τα πουλια με κοκκινο .Για τις αλλες περιοδους μπορεις να φτιαξεις καποια αντιστοιχη με βρωμη  ,σιμιγδαλι σιτου ή φρυγανια και ασπραδια αυγων σαν βαση ,προσθετοντας πχ σε μια βαση μιση σιμιγδαλι ,μιση τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ,τοσα ασπραδια βρασμενα καλα ,οσα ισα ισα να μην λασπωσουν το μιγμα στο μουλτι .Για παροχη ασβεστιου ,μπορεις να ριξεις 1 κουταλι τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ανα 200 γρ τροφης 

αν μιλαμε τωρα και για περιπτωση αυγοψωμου χωρις κροκο ή αυγοτροφη συνταγης που γινεται στο κατσαρολι εκει υπαρχουν και αλλες προτασεις

----------


## panos70

και το μειγμα να μην εχει σπορους που κιτρινιζουν ,να ειναι αποκλειστικα για καναρινα χρωματος, ακομη και τα χορταρικα και λαχανικα πρεπει να προσεξεις για να ειναι τελειως λευκα

----------


## jk21

με λιγα λογια να μην εχει ουτε κεχρι; γιατι συμφωνα με δημοσιευση περιοδικου της versele ( το ειχα παραθεσει παλιοτερα σε αλλο θεμα ,αλλα εχει αλλαξει η δομη της σελιδας της και δεν υπαρχει πια σαν συνδεσμος ) το κεχρι κεχρι ειχε αν θυμαμαι  11 mg και το rape seed ( που φημιζεται και καλα για την πολυ λουτεινη ) 28 mg ,τη στιγμη που τα φυλλα του ταραξακου και του σπανακιου στο ιδιο βαρος (νομιζω ανα κιλο ηταν η συγκριση ) ειχανε καπου 12000 με 14000  ...... 

δηλαδη 60 % κεχρι σε ενα μιγμα ,δινει περισσοτερη λουτεινη απο οτι δινει 15 ή και 20 % rape seed  ...... επικινδυνο για κιτρινισμα λοιπον το κεχρι ....

να μην εξετασω καν την παραμετρο οτι η μοναδικη κιτρινη χρωστικη που ξερουμε τουλαχιστον στα σπορια (η λουτεινη ) δεν ειναι και τοσο σιγουρο οτι στα κοκκινα καναρινια που εχουν το γονιδιο του red siskin για το χρωμα τους (που το πουλι εκεινο γινεται στη φυση κοκκινο με ληψη λουτεινης ) η λουτεινη κιτρινιζει  ....

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*ενννοειται συμφωνα με οσα λεω πιο πανω ,δεν χρειαζεται προσοχη για την περιοδο που το καναρινει κοκκινου παραγοντα βαφει το κοκκινο .Στην περιοδο πχ που βαφεται το λευκο ,σιγουρα ληψη ισχυρων πηγων οπως συγκεκριμενα χορταρικα με υψηλη λουτεινη ,απαγορευονται 

οχι ομως και οι σποροι που δεν εχουν τη δυναμη να βαψουν ,με την τοσο μικρη συγκεντρωση που εχουν στη συσταση τους .Οσο και αν ειμαι κατα της χρησης rape seed γενικα ,ειδικα για το λογο κινδυνου βαψιματος ,το θεωρω ξεκαθαρα ενα μυθο ,που εχει προκυψει ,γιατι πραγματι ενα μερος του φυτου , τα φυλλα του γογγυλιου και της ελαιοκραμβης rubsen και rape seed αντιστοιχα ,τα λεγομενα turnip greens που ισως δουμε σε λιστες με τροφες υψηλες σε λουτεινη ,εκεινα πραγματι εχουν πολυ υψηλο ποσο

----------


## Harris 78

Ευχαριστω παιδια. Ουτως η αλλως δεν βαζω σπορους με ρουπσεν σε καμια ρατσα για να μην εχω δυο τρια ειδη τροφης. Τωρα για το κεχρι και το rape seed θα το κοιταξω. Χρησημοποιω την garvo χωρις ρουπσεν παροτι προτιμω την verselaga ως ποιοτητα.

----------


## Chef 21

Στο ''άραγε γιατί; '' που έθεσες Δημήτρη,ως προς τη μή αλλοίωσή τους,προφανώς θα είναι ανάλογης ποιότητας με τους αρκετούς ''φυσικούς'' χυμούς που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά και που έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης 3,7,12,20 -και καμιά φορά ίσως και παραπάνω-ημέρες από ημ/νία παρασκευής !!! να σου θυμίσω βέβαια πως σπίτι μας,ένας φρεσκοστυμμένος χυμός σε 30' έχει χωρίσει η ψίχα από το νερό,οι βιταμίνες έχουν αρχίσει να εξανεμίζονται και μετά από κανά 2ωρο,η γεύση είναι συγγενική με την πίκρα του ...κόνιου !!! (το τελευταίο έτσι το ανέφερα,δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την πικράδα του...)

----------


## jk21

> ακομα και οι ετοιμες ,οταν ειναι εκτος ψυγειου μπορει να μην χαλανε ως προς αναπτυξη βακτηριων (αραγε γιατι ; ) αλλα δεν κρατουν αφου ανοιχθουν την ιδια θρεπτικη αξια σε καποια στοιχεια τους (καποιες βιταμινες και λιπαρα οξεα .οι πρωτεινες δεν χανονται )




Διονυση το αραγε για μενα ειναι απαντημενο .... << ρητορικης >> φυσης ηταν η ερωτηση   ....

----------


## georgallas

> Για να καταλαβεις την αντιστοιχεια ενος απραδιου χωρις αφυδατωση ,και με αφυδατωση ...
> 
> 
> αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι αυγου 
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/124/2
> 
> στα 100 γρ σκονης ασπραδιου τα  88.2 γρ ειναι πρωτεινη ,με τη λυσινη σε αυτα τα γραμμαρια ,να ειναι στα 5432 mg .το νερο που εχει μεσα του ειναι 9,1 γρ 
> 
> ...


* βρήκα αυτο το προιον Δημήτρη ισως βοηθάει ;*

ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙ ΑΥΓΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ Ακατέργαστες πρωτεΐνες 78% ακατέργαστα λίπη 3,5% ακατέργαστες τέφρες 5% υγρασία 5%. Είναι μια τροφή με υψηλή πρωτεϊνική σύσταση που χαρακτηρίζετε από πρωτεΐνες με ανώτερη άξια. Το ασπράδι αυγού, αντίθετα από τον κρόκο διαθέτει ένα μετριότατο περιεχόμενο σε λίπη και χοληστερόλη. Για αυτό τον λόγο ενδείκνυται για πτηνά που έχουν υποστεί μια διατροφή πλούσια σε λιπίδια. Αντίθετα από τον κρόκο το ασπράδι συνιστάτε για την αποφύγει επηρεασμού της απόχρωσης του πτερώματος των πτηνών. Το ασπράδι σε σκόνη αποτελείται κύριος από πρότεινες, εκτός από μεταλλικά άλατα (μαγνήσιο νάτριο, και κάλιο) και γλυκίδια (κύριος γλυκόζη). Το αμινοξείκο περιεχόμενο του ασπραδιού ανήκει στης βιολογικά ευγενής τροφές (λυσινη 6,5% μεθειονίνη 2,3% θρεονίνη 4,5%) και είναι απολύτως συγγενές στις ανάγκες πτηνών εκκόλαψης κάθε είδους. Τρόπος ορθής χρήσης. Το ασπράδι πρέπει να ανακατευτεί προσεκτικά με την αυγοτροφή. Σε περίπτωση προϊόντων που πρέπει να μουσκέψουν η διαδικασία πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί πριν την προσθήκη υγρού. Η προσθήκη 10γρ ασπραδιού ανά 100γρ αυγοτροφής θα αυξήσει την πρωτεϊνική σύσταση κατά μέσο όρο 5%.

----------


## jk21

ασπραδι αυγου σε σκονη ειναι 

ποσο στοιχιζει; σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι της ιδιας ποιοτητας αυγα οπως αυτα για ζαχαροπλαστικη ανθρωπων ,αλλα κανει 

εγω την αλμπουμινη (σκονη ασπραδι ) την βρισκω σε πρατηριο με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ,γυρω στα 20 το κιλο

----------


## georgallas

> ασπραδι αυγου σε σκονη ειναι 
> 
> ποσο στοιχιζει; σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι της ιδιας ποιοτητας αυγα οπως αυτα για ζαχαροπλαστικη ανθρωπων ,αλλα κανει 
> 
> εγω την αλμπουμινη (σκονη ασπραδι ) την βρισκω σε πρατηριο με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ,γυρω στα 20 το κιλο


22 ευρω τα 600 γραμμαρια στν Κυπρο  αρα αυτο που παιρνεις ειναι πιο φθηνο !

----------


## georgallas

> ασπραδι αυγου σε σκονη ειναι 
> 
> ποσο στοιχιζει; σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι της ιδιας ποιοτητας αυγα οπως αυτα για ζαχαροπλαστικη ανθρωπων ,αλλα κανει 
> 
> εγω την αλμπουμινη (σκονη ασπραδι ) την βρισκω σε πρατηριο με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ,γυρω στα 20 το κιλο


με αυτο που λες εννοεις θα προσεχουν περισσοτερο αυτο τα προιοντα που δινουν σε ανθρωπους αρα και ποιοτικα θα ειναι καλυτερα ;

----------


## jk21

ηδη για την βιομηχανια τροφων (εστω και ανθρωπινων ) προοριζονται αυγα που 

http://poultry.gr/v2/index.php/eggs-...-size-of-eggs/

Κατηγορία Β΄:
Τα αυγά αυτά είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας και δεν πωλούνται, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται στη Βιομηχανία τροφίμων

----------


## kostasp

Δημητρη σε 100γρ ετοιμης αυγοτροφης με 16% πρωτεινη ποσα γρ ασπραδιού σε σκονη πρεπει να βαλουμε για να παει η πρωτεινη πχ στο 22%? Την αυγοτροφη την αφρατευω με κους κους και εκτος από θυμαρι βασιλικο και ριγανη βαζω και λιγο περιλλα βρωμη και νιζερ.Η αυγοτροφη προοριζεται για ταισμα νεοσσων στην φωλια.

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην  σε *υγρη αυγοτροφη* σπορους ανακατεμενους ,ξεχνα τους αν θες τα πουλια σου !!! 

αν το σκεφτηκες απο μονο σου ,να ξερεις οτι η υγρασια πανω σε οτι επικαθεται στο κελυφος των σπορων ,ειναι η τελεια συνθηκη για αναπτυξη βακτηριων και ασπεργιλλου 

αν μουσκεψουμε σπορους για φυτρα και δεν τους ξεπλενουμε ,συντομα ποιανουν μουχλα .Στην περιπτωση μας απλα ανακατεμενοι στην αυγοτροφη ,δεν προκειται να αντιληφθεις την αναπτυξη της ...

αν το διαβασες αλλου ,να ρωτησεις οσους ανευθυνα το συστηνουν (αλλο το κανω και αλλο το συστηνω .... ) πως αποτρεπεται ο παραπανω κινδυνος !!!

απο κει και περα 100 γρ ειναι πριν την προσθηκη κουσ κους ή μετα; 

ποσο κουσκους στεγνο και ποσο νερο στο κουσκους προσθετεις;

----------


## kostasp

Δημητρη αυτο με τους σπορους το εχω διαβασει  στο ιντερνετ.Δεν τους μουλιαζω με το κους κους απλα τους ανακατευω μετα.Αν ειναι λαθος το σταματω.Βαζω σε μεζουρα ενα μερος κους κους εναμισι μερος νερο τα αφηνω μιση ωρα και προσθετω δυομισι μερη ετοιμης αυγοτροφης.Η ποσοτητα βγαινει παραπανω απλως ρωτησα ενδεικτικα για 100γρ.

----------


## jk21

οποτε και να τους βαλεις ,αν στο τελος βρεθουν σε υγρασια ,ειναι επικινδυνοι 


με την προσθηκη κουσκους σε αυτη την ποσοτητα ,η πρωτεινη πεφτει γυρω στο 14.5 % απο 16 %


για να πας στο 22 % με ασπραδι σε σκονη που εχει χοντρικα 80 % πρωτεινη ,θες 

στα 100 γρ μιγματος αυγοτροφης και κουσκους (χωρις νερο... τα αρχικα υλικα )  πρεπει να βαλεις γυρω στα 13 με 14 γρ σκονης ασπραδι

----------


## kostasp

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ Δημητρη και μια τελευταια απορια.Από αποψης συντηρησης εντος ψυγείου και εκτος στην αυγοθηκη εχει τους ιδιους χρονικούς περιορισμους σαν να ηταν μειγμα με φρεσκο αυγο ?

----------


## jk21

Κωστα σε μια συνταγη σπιτικη ,με ρωτησες κατι για ετοιμη και ειπα σαν απορια χωρις επεκταση ,να μην την μεταφερω (εχει γινει κατι αναλογο ξανα ) .Τωρα για ποια αυγοτροφη με ρωτας; για την συνταγη που εχω εδω ή για τη μιξη ετοιμης αυγοτροφης αυτης που αναφερεις ,μαζι με κουσκους;

----------


## kostasp

Ας μην ξεφυγει το θεμα απο το αρχικο ποστ.Οπως και να εχει σε ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μπορει να αποκοπει σε ξεχωρο θεμα .Οτι εχεις που θελεις να συζητησουμε , μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε !

Υποθετω εννοεις την ετοιμη με την αναμιξη κουσκους μεσα της .Η προσθηκη υγρασιας (το νερο που εχει απορροφησει το κουσκους ) σαφως και μειωνει το χρονο παραμονης του μιγματος στην ταιστρα ,για μια μονο μερα (γιατι μετα υπαρχει κινδυνος βακτηριων αλλα και μουχλας και ας μην φαινεται ,αφου καμμια ταιστρα δεν εχει αποστειρωμενο περιβαλλον  ) .Αν μιλαμε ομως για διατηρηση στο ψυγειο σε καθαρο μπολ ,μπορει να μην εχει τη διαρκεια ζωης ξηρης αυγοτροφης ,αλλα μπορει να διατηρηθει σιγουρα 3ημερ με 5νθημερο (αρκει το κουσκους να μην ειναι πολυ λασπωμενο ) γιατι  .... οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δεν διατηρουνται οσο διατηρουνται απλα γιατι ειναι ξηρες ... τα αλευρα που εχουν ,εχουν τις καταλληλες .... προσμιξεις ,για να τα κανουν να διατηρουνται .Οι ιδιες ουσιες κανουν και την τροφη στην ταιστρα ,να ειναι λιγο πιο ανθεκτικη απο καποια με αυγο βραστο ,εκτος αν και εκεινη εχει σαν βαση αλευρα ή τριμμα φρυγανιας που εχουν καταλληλα συντηρητικα προσθετα 

Αν θες να το συζητησουμε περισσοτερο ,μου λες και το διαχωριζω μαζι με τα προηγουμενα ποστ ,σε νεο θεμα

----------

